# Working in Gib Living in Spain



## Angelicus22 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey people, 

So i recently accepted a job working in Gibraltar, basically im a 25 year old coming from Ireland, ive never been to Spain before, just havent ventured to that side of Europe yet, but im a little worried that ive made a mistake accepting the job as i was unaware, like a lot of people, that the tax rate in Gib is 30%

But im trying to work out the cost of living in Spain, i like to budget my money to the last and i dont wanna just be scraping by. Also i was wondering if anyone else does this and what is the situation with Banks, i was told Santander is the best bank to go with. 

Also mobiles, is there a single network that covers spain and Gib so i wont incurr roaming charges when moving from one area to another. 

I was looking at rental property in La Linea, and to be honest my budget is about 500 euro a month for a 2 bed apt... Ive seen a few places in and around that price, but id like to hope that there are better places to be seen, any good property sites i should check out.

Any advice at all would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there

Congratulations on getting a job _anywhere_ right now! Have you read the other threads on living on the Spanish side of the line and working in Gib? Lots of people do this. If you do a search you will find plenty.

Banking depends on your situation. If you are getting paid in sterling and spending money in Euros, Santander is probably a good bet and you can have an account in each currency and move money between them, though the exchange rate is pretty poor. If you have the resources not to have to transfer money each month, buy euros in bulk via a company like HIFX when the rates are good. Again, if you do a search for banking in Spain you'll find lots of info.

La Linea is possibly not the nicest place to live - high unemployment and crime rates - but it is of course very convenient in that you can walk or cycle into Gibraltar every day. Don't even think about driving in during the rush hour ... the queues on the customs barrier are horrendous. €500 a month seems to be the going rate for a 2-bed flat. Pisos alquiler La Línea de La Concepción, Pisos de alquiler en La Línea de La Concepción You will pay more if you look further east, towards the Costa del Sol, maybe a bit less in Algeciras to the west.

Coming from Ireland I think you will find the cost of living is cheaper here. If you drink and/or smoke, you will benefit from duty-free prices in Gibraltar. There is also a Morrisons supermarket there if you don't want to do your shopping in Spain.


----------



## Angelicus22 (Jan 8, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi there
> 
> Congratulations on getting a job _anywhere_ right now! Have you read the other threads on living on the Spanish side of the line and working in Gib? Lots of people do this. If you do a search you will find plenty.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, ive been scouring the forums trying to gleam information about the whole situation. Thing is i dont drive, so i will need to live within walking/cycling distance to work which apparently is just over the border in Gib. Unforuntatly, or possibly fortunatly depending on what way you look at it, i dont drink nor smoke. Which is ironic as most people delighted in telling me first off that alcohol and ciggarrettes were cheap haha.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Angelicus22 said:


> Thanks for this, ive been scouring the forums trying to gleam information about the whole situation. Thing is i dont drive, so i will need to live within walking/cycling distance to work which apparently is just over the border in Gib. Unforuntatly, or possibly fortunatly depending on what way you look at it, i dont drink nor smoke. Which is ironic as most people delighted in telling me first off that alcohol and ciggarrettes were cheap haha.


Well, if there's anything else you need to know just ask ... 

I'm not sure about phones. My friend uses Orange and she can't get a signal in Gib, but the company I use (Yoigo) does work there. There are lots of phone experts on the forum so I'm sure someone will know the answer!

Do you like watersports? You will be a bus-ride from some fantastic surfing and windsurf venues!


----------



## Ricky Willis (Dec 2, 2010)

The tax rate in Gib is 20% and is about identicle to the UK, ive been here for 2 months now and can say its absolutely great, the only thing to watch out for is everyone thinks as its duty free that everything is cheap - NOT the case at all ! yes you can get a litre of vodka for £2.50 but a loaf of bread will cost you £2.50 also, if your living in spain then get anything you need from there, unless its booze and **** of course ! With regards to the phone if your living in la linea then get a GIBTEL SIM and lock the phone to the GIBTEL network that way when you leave the rock and head into spain you wont lock onto a spanish network and get stung for roaming charges . . . as far as property goes try Free Ads & Online Classifieds, Buy & Sell Classified Ads in Gibraltar | Friday-Ad.co.uk thats the local advertisment paper which always have property in spain and gib listed ! Best option would preferably take werever you can for a month or two and find a deal on a place in that time as there are pleanty to be had, meeting people here can be extremely advantagious as its so small everyone knows everyone and there are always people willing to do you a deal just bear in mind it is a very money orientated place here so keep your witts about you before signing up for anything ! All will be fine and there is much fun to be had ! Hope everything pans out for you and your new life in the Sun !

Ricky


----------

